# Cheap Creeps



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I have been wondering the same thing myself, this site had fantastic buys last year.


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Anyone want to try giving them a call to see if someone answers?
888-437-4448


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

I just went to the site ...no problem.Maybe try again.Rick


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Clicking on the logo only brings me to Fright Catalog auctions on ebay. Their prices are a far cry from what cheap creeps used to offer.


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

That's funny I have there site on my favirites list and I click on the name and off to the site I went.I even put several things together for an order ...no problem. rick


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Rick, you must have stealth mode on your computer to slip past their defenses. I'm still getting nada.


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

I'm still getting the same message thats been up 
{Cheep Creaps will be back in November}


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I am getting the same message that Bonz is getting.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks to Kronax over in the prop forum for this link. It should get you into Cheap Creeps.
http://www.cheapcreeps.com/Default.asp?offset=80


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Thank you AliveNBuried and Kronax! Found things I need and going to order!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I've purchased from them several times and from what I can see, it's the same stuff they've been selling. Nothing new...


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Just wanted to bump this up. I tried calling cheap creeps and got the Fright Catalog company. I asked the woman who answered if she knew why they had the number for Cheap creeps and she didn't know why, or what I was talking about for that matter. I'm not sure she knew what Cheap Creeps was. I wonder if Fright Cat. bought out Cheep Creeps. If anybody has gotten through to Cheap Creeps within the past couple weeks, please let me know.


----------



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi everyone, 
Just wanted to clear the air on the whole Cheap Creeps thing for you. Fright Catalog does run the Cheap Creeps site. We use it as a way to liquidate discontinued and overstocked items. Typically you will find some awesome deals on there. 

I noticed someone found a back door on how to get in. That was good. Right now it is pretty much down until we get some new items up there. I know we are working on it now. 

AliveNBuried I don't know why one of our reps would not know about Cheap Creeps. I am going to find out why next time I see them. 

So that's about it. It's our site and we are updating it soon with new stuff. Keep checking back.


----------

